# Muster für Hintergründe bzw. BGs



## jessies (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Hintergründen bzw. gleichermassen auch nach Mustern, aus denen man Hintergründe erstellen könnte. Ich habe bereits geschaut, ob ich hier etwas dazu finde, war aber leider nicht erfolgreich.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Tipps, wo so etwas zu finden ist. Es müssen auch nicht direkte Vorlagen sein, oftmals trägt ja Anschauungsmaterial zur Inspiration bei.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die investierte Zeit!


----------



## Leola13 (20. Januar 2005)

Hai,

Texturen und Inspiration .

Ciao Stefan


----------

